# Stuart Robinson on the cause of missions



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2020)

The work of Missions is not simply a measure of expediency devised by the wisdom and piety of the Church in this or any other age of peculiar activity. It is the divinely appointed work which the Church has been organized to do. The doctrine of Missions is of faith, not of opinion. The cause of Missions addresses itself not to the benevolent sympathies merely, but to the conscience and faith of God’s people.

The most efficient means, therefore, of arousing the Church and keeping the Church awake to her duty in this regard, are not ingeniously-devised appliances for rousing the philanthropic sympathies of the people, and for reaching the treasures which their covetousness has hoarded away; but the simple exposition of the great truth of God relating to this work, for the enlightenment of their understandings and consciences: thereby awakening emotions of love for Jesus and his cause in their hearts, that will impel them to a consecration of themselves and their substance to his service. ...

For more, see Stuart Robinson on the cause of missions.


----------

